# Cycle Advice NEEDED!!!



## philmilan (Jun 8, 2012)

25
195 and 10% body fat
Been training for a couple years consistently 
I have 4 cycles under my belt (I have ran tren higher than test before with no sides)
My goal is to gain as much mass as possible while remaining lean and maybe even dropping to at least 8% body fat 


*Week 1-6th (Reload)*
*Test prop- 100 EOD(350 wk)*
*NPP- 150 EOD  (525 wk)*
*D-bol-50 ED*
*Test E- 300 EW (300 wk)*
*Tren E 300 2 x W (600 wk)*
*HCG- 250 2 X W (500 wk)
*
*Week 7-10th (Reload)*
*Test E- 300 EW (300 weekly)*
*Tren E-300 2 x W (600 weekly)*
*HCG- 250 2 X W (500 wk)*

*Week 11-12[SUP]th[/SUP] (Deload)*
*Test E- 300 Ew (300 Weekly)*
*HCG- 1000 eod 
*
*Week 13-16th (Reload)*
*Test Prop- 100 EOD (350wk)*
*NPP- 150 EOD (525 wk)*
*HCG- 250 2 X W (500 wk)*

*Week 17-20th (Reload)*
*Test Prop- 100EOD (350 Wk)*
*Tren A- 75ED (525 Wk)*
*HCG- 250 2 X W (500 wk)*

*Week 21-22th (Deload)*
*Test Prop- 75EOD (262.5 wk)*
*Tren A- 50EOD (175 wk)*
*HCG- 1000 EOD *

*PCT*
*Nolva- 40/40/20/20/10/10*
*Clomid-50,50,25,25*
*Aromasin- 12.5 eod/12.5eod/12.5e3d*


----------

